# ECU upgrade E-sys



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been following the guide 'E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide.pdf' titled "Upgrading ECU’s on BMW F11 520d".

I've managed to Connect to the car via ENET cable, calculate the SVT Target and TAL, but when in the Expert Mode > TAL Processing I see only a handful of ECU's to flash. (See screenshot)

I am hesitant to flash anything at this stage as it appears that several modules including ZGW are missing from the available list? 
The guide above mentions that this module should be flashed before all others.

Have I missed a step on my 2012 F30 with v.61.2_PSdZData_Full?
I am also using the E-Sys Launcher to run E-Sys 3.28.1


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Had a similar problem and the flash still failed..

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tanith said:


> i've been following the guide 'e-sys - flashing ecu guide.pdf' titled "upgrading ecu's on bmw f11 520d".
> 
> I've managed to connect to the car via enet cable, calculate the svt target and tal, but when in the expert mode > tal processing i see only a handful of ecu's to flash. (see screenshot)
> 
> ...


fem_gw = zgw


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

First at all try to flash without any launcher to be on the safe side.

Which ECUs will need an update is depending on the existing i-level of this ECU. For example, HU_CIC will not get an update if the latest i-level on this ECU is from 2014 or 2015 (BMW stopped the developement for CIC in 2013).

And one more thing: Kombi has no IBA inside (integrated user manual - in German *I*ntegrierte *B*edienungs*A*nleitung). So there's no need to mark ibaDeploy for Kombi. Only HU_CIC and HU_NBT has iba inside. Okay, it will not make anything, E-Sys will ignore it, but it's good to know why you have to mark which checkbox.

CU Oliver


----------



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> First at all try to flash without any launcher to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info milkyway,

I was able to launch E-Sys by itself, then I updated the Data directory to my E:\Data in the E-Sys settings. (E: USB drive as space was limited for the 80GB psdzdata).
Now when I launch E-Sys it closes almost straight away. Is there a log file that would indicate why it is failing to launch? 
E-Sys launcher launches fine.

I would have thought that if a module is the latest i-step, it would still appear in the list of available modules to flash encase you need to re-flash a lower/same firmware. In which case; I am unsure why the list is incomplete.
I will re-connect to the car tonight with E-Sys (no launcher) and perform the SVT/TAL calculation again.

Thank you,


----------



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

I finally got around to reconnecting the ENET cable to the car and launch E-Sys without Launcher.

When running the "Generating target SVT with strategy complete flash" I get an error:

```
OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
```
I have 4GB RAM in the laptop I am using and it appears that ESYS is set to the default 2GB.
Can I get around this error in the standard E-Sys (without launcher)?

Full Error:

```
OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space


_____________________________________________________
com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Generating target SVT with strategy complete flash and integration level "F020-17-03-505" (target) and "F020-12-03-503" (shipment) failed. [C324]
	at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(Psdz.java:751)
	at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.generateSvtTargetFromModel(SvtLogic.java:350)
	at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.generateSvt(SvtCompareController.java:653)
	at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtTargetView$GenerateTargetSvtAction.doActionPerformed(SvtTargetView.java:410)
	at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiProgressAction$1.init(AbstractView.java:425)
	at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.DialogProgress$2.construct(DialogProgress.java:152)
	at com.bmw.esys.gui.component.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:145)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
Caused by: There was a problem while PSdZ tried to access KIS
Timestamp: Sat Apr 22 20:40:49 BST 2017
 ID: 1966
Class: com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF
ExecutionContext={category=UNDEFINED, ecuid=(UNKNOWN,?)}
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody21$advice(SollverbauungBF.java:96)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody22(SollverbauungBF.java:1)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody23$advice(SollverbauungBF.java:45)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungBF.java:1)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.util.SollverbauungGenerator.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungGenerator.java:435)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungsGeneratorBF.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungsGeneratorBF.java:81)
	at com.bmw.psdz.logic.facade.LogicImpl.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(LogicImpl.java:483)
	at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody64(LogicBF.java:336)
	at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody65$advice(LogicBF.java:84)
	at com.bmw.psdz.facade.LogicBF.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(LogicBF.java:1)
	at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(Psdz.java:745)
	... 7 more
Caused by: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
	at java.util.Arrays.copyOf(Arrays.java:3332)
	at java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.expandCapacity(AbstractStringBuilder.java:137)
	at java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.ensureCapacityInternal(AbstractStringBuilder.java:121)
	at java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(AbstractStringBuilder.java:421)
	at java.lang.StringBuffer.append(StringBuffer.java:272)
	at org.apache.log4j.helpers.PatternParser$LiteralPatternConverter.format(PatternParser.java:419)
	at org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout.format(PatternLayout.java:506)
	at org.apache.log4j.WriterAppender.subAppend(WriterAppender.java:310)
	at org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender.subAppend(RollingFileAppender.java:276)
	at org.apache.log4j.WriterAppender.append(WriterAppender.java:162)
	at org.apache.log4j.AppenderSkeleton.doAppend(AppenderSkeleton.java:251)
	at org.apache.log4j.helpers.AppenderAttachableImpl.appendLoopOnAppenders(AppenderAttachableImpl.java:66)
	at org.apache.log4j.Category.callAppenders(Category.java:206)
	at org.apache.log4j.Category.forcedLog(Category.java:391)
	at org.apache.log4j.Category.debug(Category.java:260)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.kennungsblock.TestkennungsBlock.matchBlock(TestkennungsBlock.java:223)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.kennungsblock.TestkennungsBlock.identifyIst(TestkennungsBlock.java:203)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.kennungsblock.TestkennungsBlock.<init>(TestkennungsBlock.java:106)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.domain.SollverbauungsBerechnung.testverbauungsPartition(SollverbauungsBerechnung.java:190)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.domain.SollverbauungsBerechnung.prepare(SollverbauungsBerechnung.java:157)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.facade.methods.SollverbauungBF.execute(SollverbauungBF.java:303)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.facade.methods.AuswertelogikMethod.executeMethod(AuswertelogikMethod.java:225)
	at com.bmw.kis.awl.facade.AuswertelogikBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash(AuswertelogikBF.java:144)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.esi.impl.KisAuswertelogikBmw.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash(KisAuswertelogikBmw.java:88)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody20(SollverbauungBF.java:80)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody21$advice(SollverbauungBF.java:66)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody22(SollverbauungBF.java:1)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash_aroundBody23$advice(SollverbauungBF.java:45)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungBF.berechneSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungBF.java:1)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.util.SollverbauungGenerator.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungGenerator.java:435)
	at com.bmw.psdz.kis.adapter.facade.SollverbauungsGeneratorBF.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(SollverbauungsGeneratorBF.java:81)
	at com.bmw.psdz.logic.facade.LogicImpl.generateSollverbauungGesamtflash(LogicImpl.java:483)
```


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Tanith said:


> I finally got around to reconnecting the ENET cable to the car and launch E-Sys without Launcher.
> 
> When running the "Generating target SVT with strategy complete flash" I get an error:
> 
> ...


Java uses contiguous memory. Check your Task manager and logs for memory used.

Make sure you are starting fresh (ie restart program or computer) and were not first running extra procedures in E-sys.

You can also delete (or temporarily move) unneeded kiswb.


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Java uses contiguous memory. Check your Task manager and logs for memory used.
> 
> Make sure you are starting fresh (ie restart program or computer) and were not first running extra procedures in E-sys.
> 
> You can also delete (or temporarily move) unneeded kiswb.


Sent you a pm @Almaretto

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

efodela said:


> Sent you a pm @Almaretto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Will respond when I can.


----------

